# New help on first purchase



## zealot2011 (May 28, 2007)

So I'm fixing to own my first handgun, and I can't really decide what I want. I've been looking at this Sig 229R .40 for a while, but my friend is selling his M&P .40 for like, $400 something. I can't really decide which I want. I just want a handgun for range use and just to have. Any suggestions on which one?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

May I suggest beings this is your first gun to save a few bucks and buy your friends. The M&P .40 is a good pistol and will meet all your needs. Your going to here a bunch put it down because it has a little sharper recoil to it. If you can get good with it any other sharp recoil gun will be easier for you to shoot. I started with a .357 mag and the .40 was a piece of cake. Good luck.


----------



## zealot2011 (May 28, 2007)

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your more than welcome Mr.Zealot2011. Good luck in what ever you do.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Sig or S&W, Duh! Having owned both makers I'd pick the Sig for numerous reasons. But since it is your first handgun and even I'll admit, $400.00 is a lot less than you'd pay for the Sig maybe in your case the M&P would do fine. Also, are you sure you want a .40 just for the range? Nothing wrong obviously, but 9mm ammo is cheaper. Just a thought.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Got 'em Both*

Both are excellent weapons.

I just came from the range where I broke in a new S&W M&P .45ACP with about 200 rounds. It was stiff and jammed for the first 20 rounds or so and then settled down and rocked on for the rest. Accuracy is very good for a combat pistol.

I took my old beat up SIG P 228 and wanted to see what it would do. I'll swear, these SIGS just never wear out. Still shoots a tight group right where the sights point.

The P229 is just an update of the 228 and for the better. My 228 is my favorite carry gun and is swapped out with an H&K P2000 in .40.

Get what FEELS good in YOUR hand. Both pistols are fine but what makes it YOUR GUN is how well it works for you. Shoot them and see.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Tough choice. I've been hearing great things about the M&P, but I'm a huge Sig fan.

As others have said, and for your stated purpose, I'd go withe the M&P, and once you become addicted... oh, and you WILL become addicted, buy a Sig P226 in .40 S&W.


----------



## zealot2011 (May 28, 2007)

Well, we got the M&P 40 about a week ago. I shot about 200 rounds through it on wednesday. I love it.


----------

